# Just ordered my 2012 Chevy Cruze, Looking to get 200whp



## corrykid (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, names sean, new to the forum. I work for Chevrolet and just ordered my chevy Cruze.
Got a 2LT in Black Granite w/ 6SPD Manual Transmission Black Leather Interior and Black granite metallic on the outside.

Anyway im going from a 500HP jaguar that runs low 12's at the track to a chevy cruze with 138HP at the crank, so id like to get a little more out of it.

From doing a little bit of research i think this is possible i was thinking:

- Trifecta Tune
- Injen Intake
- ZZP Mid Pipe
- ZZP Downpipe
- ZZP o2 housing
- Borla Cat Back Exaust

Maybe im way off?
Tips advice and opinions would be nice,

Sean


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome! 200 is achievable, but it's going to take some work. My suggestions:

-O2 housing and downpipe is the same component.
-The K&N intake system seems to run better than the Injen, but others will say the opposite lol.
-ZZP Front Mount Intercooler ~$800
-Snow Performance water/meth injection kit ~$500

Some(including me) are hoping to get into the 14's soon. With the mods you listed plus what I suggested should get you over 200 and into the 14's no problem.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Welcome, when you are looking at parts, be sure to check out www.TurboTechRacing.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We have a Sonic running in the mid 14s (soon low 14s, maybe even high 13s) and he is making over 200whp with parts that are all available on my site- www.badnewsracing.net


----------

